

Show HN: Library for processing binary data from Javascript - kzar
https://github.com/kzar/bitratchet-js

======
kzar
If you want to see an example of the library in use I've made a simple BMP
parser here
[http://plnkr.co/edit/y1Re1GCby0fVN4gkHaQo?p=info](http://plnkr.co/edit/y1Re1GCby0fVN4gkHaQo?p=info)
. It doesn't really demonstrate the full power of the library but I hope it
gives a feel for how to use it.

